# How do i delete my account?



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

As title of this post suggests am looking for way of deletion of this profile.Any idea?! :confused1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Contact Lorian by pm


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Start a new account ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

karvindm said:


> As title of this post suggests am looking for way of deletion of this profile.Any idea?! :confused1:


Don't leave... You've just made your first post


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Why do you want to delete it ?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

On lots of sites the user is able to delete their own account, its not like that here, you can abandon your account, it will still be a viable account(this does not stop you creating another account)...but if your intent on deleting then you will have to pm Lorian and ask him to delete you, politely.....or go ape and hope you get banned!    (this will affect you tring to create another account on this site) Hope thats helpful......if it is rep me before you go!!!!(i'm JOKING!!!! feel like i have to state that as some folk have no sense of humour these days)


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

haha rep me before you go, i wish i had said that


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Maybe karvindm is really Kevindm? and he made a mistake?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just get banned by arguing with every person going, it's much more fun

be warned though this may take time, look at me ive been here over a year now


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Very Funny!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

and i don't want to waste time in messing up and getting deleted!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

just change the password to a long random combination of key strokes that you wont be able to remember.

Job as good as done:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

if you want your account deleted I can ban it if you really want to.....but you won't be able to create another one......


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

karvindm said:


> and i don't want to waste time in messing up and getting deleted!


No need to waste time mate, we can pm you a couple rubbish UGL's to discuss that'll get you the fvck out of here in seconds:laugh:


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

karvindm said:


> As title of this post suggests am looking for way of deletion of this profile.Any idea?! :confused1:


I set one up in error which I never use and am using this on instead. If you have any sensitive information on it just change it and leave it, that's what I did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

@Robsta

I don't want to get banned only.I want my account to be deleted.And all the posts etc. to be removed and my name removed from users' list.I will be grateful if you could do this for me.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what other posts, you have only posted on this thread, lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

karvindm said:


> @Robsta
> 
> I don't want to get banned only.I want my account to be deleted.And all the posts etc. to be removed and my name removed from users' list.I will be grateful if you could do this for me.


hmmm the plot thickens, i'm gonna put you in friend list cos i aint got any(billy no mates:confused1 and you'll be gone soon anyway:lol: and i've just repped you, you owe me now you can't go:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Some strange shizz going on here... :laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Why dont you just leave and forget about the account?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Done.

L


----------

